# Virginia PE - Exam Locations



## pa4mbj (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know the usual testing location for the Richmond area? Just trying to anticipate reserving a hotel room near the location in April, and curious if it was actually in or near downtown Richmond, or in one of the suburbs.


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 9, 2010)

Cant help you there...I took it in Chesapeake


----------



## keondgo (Mar 11, 2010)

pa4mbj said:


> Does anyone know the usual testing location for the Richmond area? Just trying to anticipate reserving a hotel room near the location in April, and curious if it was actually in or near downtown Richmond, or in one of the suburbs.


It's in the Richmond Convention Center right across the street from the Richmond Marriott right off of Broad Street "Downtown" Thats where it was when I took the FE and FLS


----------

